# imac G4 bloqué



## pegase69 (12 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai voulu effacer mon disque dur afin de nettoyer, j'ai auparavant mis dans le lecteur le CD mac OSX10.2, j'ai redémarré sur le CD, j'ai effacé mon disque dur et maintenant il refuse d'installer cette version, me disant qu'il n'existe pas de version antérieure sur le disque dur. Le CD est bloqué, impossible de le sortir puisque le disque dur est vide.
Que faire ? Merci de votre aide.


----------



## CBi (12 Novembre 2008)

Après avoir démarré sur le CD, essaie de quitter via le menu, normalement le Mac va te rendre la main et te permettre d'éjecter le CD.

Sinon, as-tu un autre Mac sous la main ? Tu peux alors démarrer le iMac en mode target (en appuyant sur la touche T) et le brancher par Firewire pour y accéder depuis l'autre Mac.

Autre possibilité, démarrer le mac en appuyant sur les touches Option-Pomme-Maj-Suppr, ceci force en principe le démarrage sur un autre volume (Cd-rom, disque externe, etc). Tu devrais alors finir avec un écran avec un "?" mais là aussi récupérer la possibilité d'ouvrir le tiroir CD via le clavier.


----------



## pegase69 (14 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ces conseils la solution 1 et 3 ne donne aucun résultat , je n'ai pas la main par contre j'ai un powerbook G4 et le temps de mettre la main sur un cable ethernet je teste cette solution .


----------



## pegase69 (16 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour 

Lors de la solution 2 branchement avec un autre mac via un firewire , je n'arrive pas à prendre la main sur le mac (bloqué) qui affiche au démarrage un sigle firewire sur l'écran (avec la touche T appuyé) 
l'autre (le powerbook) ne me permet pas de le controler à distance (je ne vois pas comment faire)
pouvez vous m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## imacg5mortel (16 Novembre 2008)

le mac bloqué est démarré en maintenant T enfoncé, il montera comme disque dur sur le powerbook.
Cette opération est à réaliser quand le powerbook aura démarré sur le DVD de l'os à installer.
Donc : Poerbook démarre sur DVD, et puis démarrer l 'iMac en target mode.


----------



## pegase69 (24 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai éffectué cette manip et rien , je n'arrive pas à prendre le contrôle de mon imac 
il affiche bien l'icone firewire qui se promène sur l'écran mais lorsque je démarre le powerbook sur un CD je ne vois nulle part mon imac ...  (je l'ai fait dans l'ordre indiqué dessous)

C'est grave docteur ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2008)

Attention
 l'ordre des operations est très  important ( et c'est dans l'aide de ton G4) ainsi qu'une extinction préalable
de l'ordi " passif"



> *Transfert de fichiers entre deux ordinateurs via FireWire*
> 
> Vous pouvez utiliser FireWire pour connecter votre ordinateur à un autre Mac et faire en sorte que l'un des deux ordinateurs apparaisse comme un disque dur externe sur l'autre ordinateur. Cette pratique est parfois appelée Mode du disque cible.
> Pour transférer des fichiers via FireWire :
> ...



Le mac1 ( celui avec ecran FW) est alors un volume mac passif sur lequel tu peux faire ce que tu veux 
et c'est à ce moment là que tu peux passer par une reinstall externe
et si il n'apparait pas sur le bureau 
verifier 
-que la preference de presentation montre les volumes ( car on peut choisir de ne PAS les montrer)

utilitaire disque du mac 2 lui le verra quelque soit l'option de presentation
et tu peux agir par là ( comme une install d'os sur partition)



> 4     Une fois que vous avez terminé, éjectez le disque du premier ordinateur en glissant son icône vers la Corbeille.
> 5     Appuyez sur le bouton d'alimentation du premier ordinateur pour l'éteindre et débranchez le câble FireWire.


----------



## pegase69 (5 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai résolu mon problème , qui en fait était double :
- manque de connaissance compensé par votre aide en ligne
- Firewire défectueux remplacé !!

Merci de cette aide précieuse mon IMAC G4 est reparti pour un temps 

Je repasserai régulièrement sur ce forum


----------

